# Annie Ethel 1909-1913



## dwengland (Sep 30, 2014)

I am hoping someone can assist me with some family research on my great grandfather and his sons. Whenever the census was taken he was in Dovercourt, Essex and my GGgrandmother was in Lowestoft. My mother said he was a crab fisherman. Another relative found this at the Lowestoft Record office. Annie Elthel 1909-1913 skipper Albert Lockwood. His two sons also sailed with him Albert Herbert Lockwood & Ernie Lockwood. Albert Lockwood started going to sea in 1884. He also was in Padistowe Cornwall for a bit.

Albert Lockwood, DOB abt Sept 1867, Laxfield Suffolk, England, Died Oct 25, 1946. 
Albert Herbert Lockwood, DOB June 1887, Lowestoft Suffolk, Died Oct 26, 1944. He was also in Padstow, Cornwell for 1911 census as a crew member.
Pilgrim Edward Lockwood, DOB Sept 4, 1898, Lowestoft Suffolk, Died 
Oct 25, 1964, Also in Padstow, Cornwell as married there April 1919. He was also in the Navy from 1941 to 1945, possible longer.
Ernest William Lockwood, DOB July 27, 1894, Lowesoft, Suffolk, Died Dec 1977. Only note of him sailing is the one found by my relative.

Any help would be appreciated. I am going to visit relatives in Lowestoft next month. Would any one know if there are any other places to research the fishing records other than the Lowestoft Records office? There is a story that he supposedly sailed to Iceland but my relative didn't find any record of that.

Thank you for all any help you can provide.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

This might be the place to start:
http://lowestoftmaritimemuseum.org.uk
Fishing families on the east coast often moved to different parts as shown by the records you have.
Connections between places as far apart as Whitstable in Kent and the port of the NE of Scotland are common. My own family fished from Cromer but had connections in Kent and the NE of England. 
It's also well know that Lowestoft families often fished from places such as Newlyn in Cornwall where you can still find links today. The surname Ethel is from the 'Holderness' area of the east coast of Yorkshire. This is interesting because Crab fishermen in East Anglia in the 1870's also used larger boats called luggers and from march to June took their smaller crab boats on the decks and followed the Herring down the coast. Also laying crab pots. The Cromer fishermen brought back live crabs of a light brown colour from the Yorkshire coast and shot them overboard off Cromer. This replenished stocks and these different crabs were known locally as 'Yorkshire men' at Cromer. (Ref Edgar J March Inshore Craft of Britain)
The surname Lockwood is also common to Suffolk. 
You may find some help at the Norfolk records office in Norwich http://www.archives.norfolk.gov.uk
Many fishing records were also held at Great Yarmouth parish church but unfortunately these were destroyed in 1942 when the Church was destroyed by enemy bombing. 
The Norwich Records Office holds: Custom house registration books , Sea fencible pay lists, and the Yarmouth Admiralty court records.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
ANNIE ETHEL official number 127623 port number LT217 Registered in Lowestoft 29/7/1908 until 22/8/1918 declared total loss 14/4/1919.
Her Crew agreements and logbooks for the time you have signified are at Lowestoft Record Office refs. LRO23 and LRO24.
If it has survived Alberts certificates of competence and service should be in the National Archive Kew refs. BT129 and BT130.
Check out ancestry.com they may have the same online.

regards
Roger


----------



## dwengland (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you both for the reply. Do you know if I need to make an appointment to see any of the records in either Norwich or Lowestoft? 

I have a World Subscription to ancestry.com. I will search & see if they have any of the National Achive Kew records.


----------

